# Modify 90 caddy wood trim to fit Fleetwood coupe



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)

Whats the best way to trim the rear armrest wood grain bezels for the 80-85 Fleetwood Coupes? The 90-92 is a bit longer then the 80-85. Whats the best way to cut it down to fit?

I did my front door panels... I have all the wood and shit for my rear, but want the modification on the trim to look the best, not all hacked up.

nice huh. Its better to start off with a triple black delegance fleetwood Coupe, then to make it one. :biggrin:


----------



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)

Anyone wana let the huge secret out?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i was wondering the same thing i thought about maybe taking one of the square silver peices that are blank and dont have a window switch off of another woodgrain peice and replacing it where the window switch is then lengthening the hole where the woodgrain goes on the armrest kinda hard to explain im not sure if this wood work though


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1990CaddyBrougham_@Mar 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10171569
> *Whats the best way to trim the rear armrest wood grain bezels for the 80-85 Fleetwood Coupes? The 90-92 is a bit longer then the 80-85. Whats the best way to cut it down to fit?
> 
> I did my front door panels... I have all the wood and shit for my rear, but want the modification on the trim to look the best, not all hacked up.
> ...


 Not if youre gonna change everything in it anyway. But it is good to know how to do the modification already if youre gonna talk shit. :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Useless, oops, sorry, Ulysses... STFU. Plenty of people have helped you with questions. If you don't want to help him, f off and don't bother responding.

Since joining this board, I have gone out of my way to try and help people with answers to what are sometimes very simple questions (to me). If everyone just sat around a gloated about how cool their cars are and didn't share any information, we wouldn't have a forum, we would have Cardomain.

Bottom line? Don't bother responding to posts if you don't want to share information. Why is there so much damn secrecy around here? Very few people are doing anything original, and the few that are seem happy to share. Go check the "Bad Idea" thread in Project Rides to see what I mean. The info that this guy is looking for has been done THOUSANDS of times by others. This isn't going to get anyone a trophy if they keep it a secret.

Rant off :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 16 2008, 09:04 AM~10179343
> *Useless, oops, sorry, Ulysses... STFU.  Plenty of people have helped you with questions.  If you don't want to help him, f off and don't bother responding.
> 
> Since joining this board, I have gone out of my way to try and help people with answers to what are sometimes very simple questions (to me).  If everyone just sat around a gloated about how cool their cars are and didn't share any information, we wouldn't have a forum, we would have Cardomain.
> ...


 The only secret is not to come off as a complete ass while asking for help.

Livs4Lacs turned a Fleetwood Coupe into a black on black coupe, so his remark seemed to be a cheap shot to me, but its not a secret there are a few ways to do it, I did it on my black on black coupe. 

With that said Ill tell you how I did it the last time. Go to a local sign shop with a peice of your 90s woodgrain (the bigger the better). Get the woodgrain pattern off of the 90s peice put on a roll of self adhesive vynil laminate. Then I just used that to go over the original 80s trim peice. It works like a charm on little opeices like those that go around the ash tray. No cutting and glueing of the trim or anything. 

Now jayoldfuck... sorry jayoldschool, did you answer the question?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

hahhahaha damn ulysses :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

No, Useless, I didn't answer the question, because I haven't done it. However, if you got off Liv4Lacs tip long enough, some other people around here might actually appreciate your input to the thread. I'm sure if Liv4Lacs felt offended, he'd be in here quickly. The reality is, he's probably a big enough man to realize that the OP wasn't talking about his car. In fact, I know that one of Liv4Lacs builds is the inspiration for his build.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im not on his tip, and i gave him the info, check some of the other topics that people post, I help as much as possible, as Ive done here. I even tried to help the guy who started this topic how to hook up the 90s ECC. I helped Luxuriouslacs with his 2 door 90s mouldings, and capriceman75, and others. Ive PMed people full page write-ups on Caddy engine swaps. Ive talked people through the digital dash install, over the phone long distance, ask Plauge.

So you get off my dick jayoldass, or contribute to the topic


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

In order to get off your dick, I would have to find it first. Unfortunately, I have misplaced my tweezers and m y magnifying glass. Go and try and be an ITG with someone else.

:uh:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

You are looking for my dick :ugh: , I dont need to be an internet G, you started with me , and you still haven contributed anything to the topic, isnt that what you are complaining about? :uh:


----------



## 1990CaddyBrougham (May 15, 2006)

Ohh man.
To end it right now, when i said "its better to start off with a triple black Delegance coupe then to make it one" i was Just saying that is easier. Cars already black, interior is black ect. I dont have to change or dye interiors, or paint door jambs. By no means was i trying to offened anyone, at all. Its a easeir job for me. Havin 5 parts cars, 2 being triple black also is a great bonus.

But never did i say that to offend.

If this is Livin4Lacs car... then i bow down to him.... It is my goal.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1990CaddyBrougham_@Mar 16 2008, 02:05 PM~10180741
> *Ohh man.
> To end it right now, when i said "its better to start off with a triple black Delegance coupe then to make it one" i was Just saying that is easier. Cars already black, interior is black ect. I dont have to change or dye interiors, or paint door jambs. By no means was i trying to offened anyone, at all. Its a easeir job for me. Havin 5 parts cars, 2 being triple black also is a great bonus.
> 
> ...


  with that said, try the vynil laminate ( basicly a woodgrain sticker) it works, but you can cut them down to size and glue them.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 16 2008, 02:13 PM~10180482
> *I help as much as possible, as Ive done here. I even tried to help the guy who started this topic how to hook up the 90s ECC. I helped Luxuriouslacs with his 2 door 90s mouldings, and capriceman75, and others. Ive PMed people full page write-ups on Caddy engine swaps. Ive talked people through the digital dash install, over the phone long distance, ask Plauge.
> 
> So you get off my dick jayoldass, or contribute to the topic
> *


 :werd:


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 16 2008, 01:11 PM~10180776
> *  with that said, try the vynil laminate ( basicly a woodgrain sticker) it works, but you can cut them down to size and glue them.
> *


thats what im using. It was supposed to be temporarily but after 3 years of driving it daily it has never bothered me enough to take them to my painter and have them painted to match the factory 90. 

use a blow dryer to help layout the laminate smoothly

Before anyone gets a chance to give suggestions, i have pillow seats  just werent in at the time of pic


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 6 2008, 02:28 PM~10348561
> *thats what im using. It was supposed to be temporarily but after 3 years of driving it daily it has never bothered me enough to take them to my painter and have them painted to match the  factory 90.
> 
> use a blow dryer to help layout the laminate smoothly
> ...


^^^damn thats your ride? fuck thats clean man :thumbsup: any closer pics of the woodgrain sticker in the back?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

theres actually another car that has the almost identical wodd grain pattern, and is already the correct size to fit the cadillacs..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 12 2008, 06:03 AM~10397270
> *theres actually another car that has the almost identical wodd grain pattern, and is already the correct size to fit the cadillacs..
> *


toronado?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 12 2008, 07:03 AM~10397270
> *theres actually another car that has the almost identical wodd grain pattern, and is already the correct size to fit the cadillacs..
> *


 I couldnt find one for the world, and the "sticker" helped me touch up some other odds and ends


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2008, 06:16 AM~10397302
> *toronado?
> *



olds delta 88


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 19 2008, 02:51 PM~10454136
> *olds delta 88
> *


nope :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10397270
> *theres actually another car that has the almost identical wodd grain pattern, and is already the correct size to fit the cadillacs..
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

1980-84 Olds Regency Coupes. There. The big secret is out. Good job, everyone on answering the mystery... :uh: 



















Hope this helps out a few people working on their coupes.


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Apr 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10461739
> *1980-84 Olds Regency Coupes.  There.  The big secret is out.  Good job, everyone on answering the mystery... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 16 2008, 09:04 AM~10179343
> *Useless, oops, sorry, Ulysses... STFU.  Plenty of people have helped you with questions.  If you don't want to help him, f off and don't bother responding.
> 
> Since joining this board, I have gone out of my way to try and help people with answers to what are sometimes very simple questions (to me).  If everyone just sat around a gloated about how cool their cars are and didn't share any information, we wouldn't have a forum, we would have Cardomain.
> ...



Thanks for the credit, i hope that with the info i put up someone else could give it a try. :biggrin:


----------

